# Баян Лель



## yav110455 (11 Ноя 2016)

Приветствую всех. Хотел бы узнать немного больше информации для познания об этом инструменте. Баян Лель, готово-выборный, трехголосый, семь регистров. Говорят что с ломаной декой,( ?), и сделали его на Московской фабрике. В инете больше ничего не нашел. ]


----------



## VikVlDem (11 Ноя 2016)

yav110455 (11.11.2016, 23:11) писал:


> Никогда не видел ломаной деки, это те горизонтальные резонаторы ( на последней фотке)?


Да, это резонаторы ломаной деки.


----------



## avm (20 Дек 2016)

То же интересно узнать, как по качеству звука и играбельности. А как звучит по сравнению, к примеру, с Тулой 302/304?


----------



## glory (20 Дек 2016)

Одного поля ягоды...
Хотя Тула302 конструктивно по отдельно взятым узлам выигрывает. (механика левой с раздельными клапанами на басах как в Рубинах, только еще может и лучше; нетрадиционное соотношение клапана-ряды в правой клавиатуре, благодаря которому уравновешены под'ем клапанов -усилие пружин; больший диапазон; и лучше по качеству голоса) А в целом все как-то гробовато... Такой парадокс...
Если рассматривать в этом плане Лель - преимущество только одно - левая механика точно такая же как и на Юпитере. (ну, за исключением того что здесь самый низкий бас - фа и меньше диапазон выборки..)
Да, забыл добавить.. Если рассматривать ремонт - более выгоден Лель. Его ремонтировать легче - правая механика дюраль (Тула302- штамп. сталь) ее кремповать легче, левая, опять же, как у Юпитера и без поролона...


----------



## glory (20 Дек 2016)

А на этом баянчике в правой поролон на клапанах, кстати, дохлый...


----------



## avm (20 Дек 2016)

Спасибо за ответ! А как по звуку? Тула 304 мне совсем по звучанию не понравилась... Да и корпус кургузый какой-то для меня оказался, очень неудобный. ...


----------



## glory (20 Дек 2016)

Это все равно как спрашивать о новом автомобиле - смотря с какого ты на него пересел.. 
Про себя скажу что Тулу302 вообще не переношу ни в плане ремонта (проще Юпитер сделать, а деньги совсем другие), ни в плане пользования..(гроб! баян-парадокс!)
К Лелю тоже особой симпатии не питаю, даже не смотря на то, что в свою бытность училище начинал на Леле..
Я вообще считаю невыигрышной концепцию трехголосых инструментов. Особенно фагот- концертино(гобой)-пикколо по голосам.. Урезаная версия. Для сравнения прикиньте: Россия отличается от Леля четвертым голосом, четвертым рядом и чуть (на 3 кнопки!) большим диапазоном. Голоса те же а результат несколько(!) разный... Это, конечно, грубоватое сравнение, хотя бы потому что у России корпус сделан один в один с Юпитером, а корпус играет немалую роль. Но тем не менее. Кстати, может из-за корпуса и Тула302 не получила особой популярности, слишком "тяжелая" какая-то.. Во всех смыслах..


----------



## avm (20 Дек 2016)

Вот прям определение в точку - "тяжёлая")) Я неделю пытался привыкнуть, но не подступиться никак...
Меня интересует как бюджетный вариант дома попиликать, хочеться иногда с регистрами. Но если те же "сапоги", то смысла конечно нет...


----------



## vyachek (22 Дек 2016)

Можно только удивляться многообразию инструментов одного итого же названия. В заводском паспорте на баян " Сатурн" Московской экспериментальной фабрики рассматриваются три варианта инструмента:
1. Сатурн -3-х рядный готовый.
2. Орфей - такой же как Сатурн, только четырехрядный и готововыборный.
3. Лель - такой же как Орфей только цельнопланочный. И вид у него должен быть как на фото. Здесь же изображен совсем другой инструмент  - больше напоминает Концерт. 
Кстати в защиту линейки этих инструментов - не настолько они уж безнадежны, если на них играл сам Виктор Власов.


----------



## serpodub (22 Дек 2016)

vyachek (22.12.2016, 21:50) писал:


> Кстати в защиту линейки этих инструментов - не настолько они уж безнадежны, если на них играл сам Виктор Власов.


Небольшое уточнение, готовя выпускной реферат в консерватории, по произведению Власова копался с его биографией, сейчас уже не помню точно источник, кто знает может и подправит, смысл был следующий: он купил недорогой баян, с выборной клавиатурой, для того, чтобы сочинять музыку, он даже говорил, что на баяне сочиняет симфоническую музыку, как-то так, если не путаю.


----------



## avm (22 Дек 2016)

На фото в первом посте "Лель" мне кажеться кусковой))


----------



## glory (22 Дек 2016)

Может сочинял Виктор Власов? Это да, но концерты играл врядли... Поверьте выпускнику консерватории им. А.В. Неждановой...
Далее, в том порядке (1, 2, 3) Лель  - под номером 2. Т.е. одновременно выпускался готовый кусковой Сатурн и его готово-выборный, тоже КУСКОВОЙ аналог - Лель.Одним из дефектов Леля была очень жесткая, тяжелая клавиатура. Решение проблемы - следующая модель, Орфей имеет четыре ряда. Рычаги длиннее, усилие меньше. 
Никогда не встречал ни Сатурна, ни Леля, ни Орфея, ни Концерта с цельными планками. Как минимум 2 Леля у меня в мастерской разобраны в запчасти. Это не того уровня инструменты...
С цельными планками экспериментальная фабрика музинструментов им. Советской Армии выпускала только т.н. "московский заказной" (аналог "тульского") 3-х голосый Юпитер и собственно Юпитер... А вы в курсе что даже Юпитер выпускался в кусковой модификации, правда с итал. голосами? Не так много этих цельных планок было. Когда я покупал после Леля свой Юпитер очередь была 5 лет... А вы говорите Лель с цельными планками...


----------



## serpodub (22 Дек 2016)

glory (22.12.2016, 22:32) писал:


> Может сочинял Виктор Власов? Это да, но концерты играл врядли... Поверьте выпускнику консерватории им. А.В. Неждановой...


Всё-таки Петербургской консерватории, и далеко я уже не студент, и защитился на отлично, а Ваши слова воспринимаю, как оскорбление. Ну что ж, я порылся в своих данных - пожалуйста вот эта статья где это говорит сам Виктор Власов о себе. Стр. 5 pdf документа вторая колонка справа  1, 2, 3 верхние абзацы. А вообще почитайте всю статью, там много интересного. Статья печаталась в журнале "Народник" №3 Москва, Музыка 2004 год.

Вот из неё выдержка:
Не буду кривить душой, вот-де, мол, в силу каких-то ро­ковых обстоятельств не состоялся великий исполнитель. У меня было все, чтобы играть на уровне первого баяна в ан­самбле, добротно записать партию баяна в кино, достойно представить свои пьесы и даже... в 60 лет записать компакт-диск из собственных сочинений, но не более...
Я очень давно понял, чем надо обладать и как нужно иг­рать на сцене, чтобы специализироваться в качестве испол­нителя с большой буквы.
Меня всецело поглотила компози­ция, причем, не забывайте, что я писал не только для баяна: были еще кино, театр, эстрада... правда, сочинял я всегда на баяне. Он мне всегда заменял фортепиано, даже при написа­нии (сказать кому-то, будут смеяться!) симфонической и опер­ной музыки.
Кстати, я ведь из старшего поколения, когда в консерва­тории все играли на готовых инструментах. В середине 70-х годов я купил себе недорогой (типа «России») готово-выборный многотембровый баян, чтобы освоить его и писать совре­менную музыку.


----------



## glory (22 Дек 2016)

Сонце мое, я вообще-то о себе писал.. Это я выпускник Одесской консерватории, поэтому кому как не мне знать о Власове... И писал я (если б Вы внимательно умели читать, но видно этому не учили) именно о том, что Вы же сами цитатами и подтвердили...
Как оскарбление... Будьте проще, и к Вам потянутся люди.


----------



## vyachek (23 Дек 2016)

glory писал:


> Может сочинял Виктор Власов? Это да, но концерты играл врядли... Поверьте выпускнику консерватории им. А.В. Неждановой...
> Далее, в том порядке (1, 2, 3) Лель  - под номером 2. Т.е. одновременно выпускался готовый кусковой Сатурн и его готово-выборный, тоже КУСКОВОЙ аналог - Лель.Одним из дефектов Леля была очень жесткая, тяжелая клавиатура. Решение проблемы - следующая модель, Орфей имеет четыре ряда. Рычаги длиннее, усилие меньше.
> Никогда не встречал ни Сатурна, ни Леля, ни Орфея, ни Концерта с цельными планками. Как минимум 2 Леля у меня в мастерской разобраны в запчасти. Это не того уровня инструменты...
> С цельными планками экспериментальная фабрика музинструментов им. Советской Армии выпускала только т.н. "московский заказной" (аналог "тульского") 3-х голосый Юпитер и собственно Юпитер... А вы в курсе что даже Юпитер выпускался в кусковой модификации, правда с итал. голосами? Не так много этих цельных планок было. Когда я покупал после Леля свой Юпитер очередь была 5 лет... А вы говорите Лель с цельными планками...


Не нашел к сожалению инструкцию. Как найду выложу. Скорее всего было два варианта Леля. Один как на картинке с узким грифом и как вы говорите с "тяжелой клавиатурой". А следующая линейка Сатурн, Орфей и, опять же Лель, имели уже более широкий гриф. Причем этот широкий гриф мог иметь как три ряда, так и четыре. У трехрядного Сатурна есть возможность установки второй оси для дополнительного ряда и отверстия в рычагах для поводков. Вот Бутусов продает подобный баян. Пишет, что  это Лель.
 http://www.baianist.ru/index.php?html_page=card_goods&amp;id=62


----------



## glory (23 Дек 2016)

Все может быть... В конце концов не в названии дело.. Ну а то что цельными планками там и не пахнет видно хотя бы из цены..


----------

